# B-7 shackle assembly question



## pgeno71 (May 3, 2017)

I hope this is right place for this question, but if it not I apologize. Nevertheless I am going ahead. I plan on building a Monogram 1/48 P-47 Thunderbolt, actually "Herky" Green's, as a bomber escort. This missions the 325th FG mostly flew in Italy. Their P-47 were equipped with 165 gal drop tanks under the wings. The question I have is what would they do with the B-7 shackle under the plane's belly. Would they leave the assembly in place or would it be removed since they were not utilized for these missions? 

Any information or direction would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and take care.


----------

